# Sound Problems



## Anjaba (Apr 8, 2003)

I have no idea whats causing this but ever since i reinstalled Windows 98 my sound has been either sped up or the pitch is increased, i cant tell which one because it sounds sped up and high pitched. Its like this in every program I run that has sound. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Try these troubleshooting steps here :

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;812394

Its from the Microsoft Knowledge Base - and although it lists a number of specific games, its still worth a try. Of course if you still have problems post back here.


----------



## AAPlus (Oct 29, 2001)

Hello,Anjaba & Welcome

Or you could try this see if it helps

goto the Device Manager look for sound
Uninstall it do a reboot & windows will
reinstall it for you

Good luck


----------



## Anjaba (Apr 8, 2003)

Nah, that didn't help. I did both things, I have SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio if that helps. When I removed it it just installed the same thing after I rebooted. In the troubleshooting thing I turned off the accelerated audio under DirectX and that didnt help. Then I tried to do this:

Method 5: Change the Preferred Playback Device to the Game Compatible Device
Note This method applies only to Microsoft Windows 98.

To change the preferred playback device to the game-compatible device: 
Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel. 
Double-click Multimedia.
Under Playback on the Audio tab, click Game Compatible Device in the Preferred device box.

I didn't have the option of Game Compatible Device though, only SoundMAX Audio.


----------



## Anjaba (Apr 8, 2003)

I found something weird, maybe not at all important.

Method 4. Update Sound Card Drivers
Contact your sound card hardware manufacturer to obtain and install the latest version of the driver for your sound card. For information about how to contact the manufacturer of your video adapter or sound card, see the "References" section of this article.

You may also visit the following Microsoft Windows Update Web site to see if applicable driver updates are available:
http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com

To identify the name and provider of your sound driver: 
Click Start, and then click Run. 
In the Open box, type dxdiag, and then click OK.
Click the Sound tab. 
Under Device, look for Name, and under Driver, look for Provider. 
Click Exit.

Did this and it said Analog Devices, also doesnt have a name or company or version for my driver in the box. It says on there that its (Emulated)


----------



## twisted_mind (Feb 24, 2003)

i had this same problem too after i formatted n reinstalled windows. 
if u have an integrated( on-board) soundcard, try installing AC97 drivers instead of the SOUNDMAX INTEGRATED DIGITAL drivers..... i too had distorted sound with soundmax drivers but the problem was solved after installing AC97 drivers for my motherboard ( intel 810e) .
here's a link if u need AC97 drivers....http://www.pcpartner.com.hk/utility/81x_drv.htm 
one more thing..... i think removing the sound drivers from the device manager doesnt help much. try uninstalling the drivers from Add-Remove in control panel. do a reboot , and then install AC97. 
hope that works for u 
cheers,
umesh


----------



## Anjaba (Apr 8, 2003)

How do you figure out what chipset you have? It's a Celeron 850mhz.


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

To get all the specs on your system setup download this utility :

http://www.aida32.hu/aida32.php

Take a look at the screenshots to see what sort of info you get.


----------



## Anjaba (Apr 8, 2003)

Well that hasn't worked yet. Could it be my sound card? If it is what could have caused it to do this from formatting my computer and installing windows 98? Any other ideas/suggestions are greatly appreciated, or if you need any additional information just ask.


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

Use Aida32 to determine your motherboard make/model,
then visit their site for updated drivers for your onboard sound chip . . .


----------



## Anjaba (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok, I used aida32 and I have an intel 815e chipset. I went ot the site and couldnt find were to download the drivers and they are the AC97 ones that were posted earlier. I downloaded the AC97 drivers from the other site and installed them which didnt help, but i don't know if the ones on the Intel site are any different. Heres the link to the 815e chipset upgrades and info if you dont mind taking a look for me:

:: Click Me::


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df/Product_Filter.asp?ProductID=179
http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/audiodriver.htm

Are you using Win98 or Win98SE ?

To get the exact ac'97 driver/codec, you need to find out the make/model of the motherboard, not the chipset.

Aida 32 -> Motherboard -> Motherboard -> Motherboard id / name


----------



## Anjaba (Apr 8, 2003)

Ok, I'm using Windows 98 not SE. Those links don't have a link for downloading that I could find.

Motherboard ID:: 51-2300-000000-00101111-030199-$EA815
Motherboard Name:: Intel Easton D815EEA / Easton 2 D815E(P)EA2 / Fayetteville D185E(p)FV


----------



## Anjaba (Apr 8, 2003)

I tested to see whether its the tempo (I think thats what its called, whatever is the speed of the music) so I played Coldplay on my DVD player and on my PC at the same time. They started at almost exactly the same time but the computer finished about 17 seconds before the DVD player. The song is ~2:15 long (Beautiful World if familiar). Don't know if this helps but narrowed down the problem to a tempo increase.


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

Is this your motherboard?
http://www.intel.com/design/motherbd/ea2/index.htm?iid=ipp_browse+motherbd_d815epea2&

It says that the onboard chip is "Integrated Audio: ADI 1885"
but there's no Win98-specific drivers available, every other OS but Win98.
You'll need VXD-based drivers for Win98, not WDM-based ones (98SE,ME,2k,XP only)

Maybe also look at these links?
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...oductID=385&OSFullName=Windows*+98&submit=Go!
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df/Detail_Desc.asp?agr=N&ProductID=385&DwnldID=3494

Good luck


----------



## Anjaba (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes that's my motherboard.

Ok, I downloaded those drivers and unzipped them. I tried to uninstall the AC97 drivers but whenever I go into my System thing under Control Panel and remove them the AC97 drivers come back up automatically. I tried to install the drivers from those links but it keeps freezing on 18%.


----------



## Anjaba (Apr 8, 2003)

Should I just get a new sound card? Nothing seems to be working and I'm pretty sure I've done everything you guys told me  

If so what would you recommend? Best for the $20-30 range...


----------



## bayernboy (Jun 11, 2003)

Hi Anjaba...I have the same card and seem to have a similar problem. Every time I use my PC my speakers may or may not work. When the do work the sound is scratchy and fades in and out. At times it can go a while without working. I too have thought about getting a new card. I thought i might be the speakers, but they are good and came with my Dell. They seem to work well on my laptop though, so must be the sound card.

The real funny thing is that I did NO os reinstall. So I do not know how/why it happened. My guess is that the PC is running hot and some how has affected the sound card (my PC does seem to heat up fast).

I am going to try the driver approach and see if that works. If not, I will likely buy the new sound card too...unless anyone has any other thoughts.


----------



## Aro (Aug 4, 2003)

Well Anjaba, I have the same problem...but I discovery that the sound card is not the problem.
In my PC i have both Windows 98 and XP in different partitions.
In windows XP the soundmax works fine but in 98 the sound speeds up(obviusly a pitch problem).

Well I don´t know if this is the solution but I just find this technical document which seems pretty good and is directly from Intel.

http://support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/d815efv/soundp.htm

I will test it this weekend, if anyone test it before please post a msg so I will not waste my time.

Bye
ARO


----------



## Aro (Aug 4, 2003)

I Solve it!!!!!!!!

The problem was that the INF drivers only works on Windows 98SE and above.
After upgrade the Windows 98 to SE you should install the INF drivers and then SoundMAx drivers.

There´s no need of a fresh install, what I do is remove the audio driver before upgrade and every time W98 ask me to install the audio driver I click on cancel.

Well, I hope this helps someone.

Aro


----------

